# All you baby wearers....



## lauriech

...I need your advice!!

I have just sold my fantastic Baby Bjorn Spirit baby carrier as LO was getting to the weight limit on it and he was getting too squashed in it (I can't believe it at just 5 1/2 months old :dohh:)...BUT...I desperately need to buy another carrier that will be suitable up to a toddler weight.

I like having a front carrier (had a sling when LO was born and couldn't get on with it) so would prefer a front carrier....preferably something easy to use!

Can anyone recommend on a good carrier? Whether it be a sling/front carrier etc.....please bear in mind my LO already weighs 23lbs so need something that can support his weight and up to 30lbs+ and not cause my shoulders and back to ache!

x


----------



## mommyof3co

I personally like mei tai best, I have a BabyHawk brand, it's awesome! You can do it on front or back, which is great if you ened to get things done, I don't know how many times I've stuck Hayden on my back and done the dishes while he napped lol. You do have to tie it but it's really easy. Hayden is 22mo and we still use it alot, you can use it through toddler. If he's really tall already you may think about getting their "toddler hawk" that has a longer body just so it lasts you longer, our baby hawk still fits Hayden great but he's very small at only 31 1/2in and 22lbs


----------



## Pyrrhic

Moby wrap! I love mine, and after breaking my back last year it is so easy and comfortable to use. Never once had any back pain, and it's very easy to use with lots of different wrap styles for newborns, breastfeeding, twins, toddlers, etc!


----------



## Kirstin

Theres a sling I want for when baby is here, I saw someone use it on the train once but cant find it anywhere and have no idea what brand it was :(


----------



## Pyrrhic

What did it look like hun?


----------



## Kirstin

It was just from a distance so my description wont be perfect, it was cream material, went over each shoulder, the baby sat in the front and the material crossed over it then went crossways :wacko: I've found some similar ones but they either have too much material or various clips and things.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Was it not the moby? Or was it similar in anyway?

https://www.sobebabies.com/shop/images/attributes/moby-wrap-baby-carrier-indigo.jpg


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Could that be the Close baby carrier, Kirstin?

https://www.thebabywebsite.com/articleaddimage/closecarrier001.jpg


----------



## Tezzy

i love my moby wrap and my mei tais


----------



## Kirstin

Hmm, it looks more like the moby than the close one but seemed to have more material than the moby (although that could be just because the baby I saw was smaller)


----------



## Tezzy

do you want me to post a pic of my moby when ffion was smaller?


----------



## Pyrrhic

the moby can go loads of different ways:

https://www.parentingbynature.com/constimages/moby-wrap-newborn.jpg


----------



## lauriech

Sounds like a Moby is a good option then - will have a look into them! :thumbup:

Mommyof3 I'll look into that toddler one as my little man is very tall already!!!

Thank you :hugs:

Kirstin - hope you find what you're looking for too xx


----------



## Kirstin

Tezzy said:


> do you want me to post a pic of my moby when ffion was smaller?

Yes, please:D

Nic - it looks like the one in the red picture the baby was just a bit lower down can that be adjusted?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yep, it can all be adjusted :)


----------



## Kirstin

Seems like thats the one then :happydance:


----------



## Tezzy

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_2151.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_2158.jpg


----------



## mommyof3co

I personally didn't like my wrap lol, it was too much of a pain for me to learn how to wrap it right. But be careful which material you choose, some isn't as good for toddlers because it has too much stretch. I can't remember which now I heard was best for heavier babies


----------



## Jkelmum

my babyhawk is easy to put lo in and i can use it for both my 2month old and 2 yr old


----------



## lauriech

Right then - I'm off to do a search on the Hawk and Moby! I'll let you know what I come up with...thank you girlies! x


----------



## lauriech

OMG I lurve both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

I love the fact that you can choose the print/colour on the Hawk but also love the Moby!

Decisions decisions....:coffee:

I can't seem to find the weight/size limit for either...does anyone know?

x


----------



## mommyof3co

Here is the babyhawk ones

Our Regular size Carrier with headrest can accomodate children from newborn to 40 pounds and is great for even active toddlers. The Toddlerhawk is recommended for ages 18 months and up and provides extra head support for those toddlers that like to sleep in a carrier. The cost for a Toddlerhawk is $5 more than the regular.

Moby 
The Moby&#8482; Wrap is an optimal baby carrier for premature infants. Preemies are often prescribed to practice "kangaroo care" and this skin-to-skin practice used to increase birth weight can be easily achieved while wearing the Moby&#8482; Wrap. The Moby&#8482; Wrap is long enough to adapt to your growing baby. The fabric can hold up to 45 lbs, and most people feel comfortable carrying up to 35 lbs.


----------



## lauriech

Thanks hun! :thumbup: I love them...I found another I quite liked which does up with buckles.....

https://www.bigmamaslings.co.uk/zen-cart/patapum-baby-carrier-p-431.html

Any opinions?

x


----------



## saraendepity

tbh i dont like the look of that one-looks like itd pull yr back !!

sara

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Good Point!

Serina - where did you buy your Hawk from?

x


----------



## mommyof3co

I don't know anything about that one sorry. But I've heard great things about Ergos too if you want to look into that too


----------



## dizzyspells

I love my baby hawk too!!!Would really recomend it.x


----------



## lauriech

mommyof3co said:


> I don't know anything about that one sorry. But I've heard great things about Ergos too if you want to look into that too

I'm off for a nosey now - thanks hun x


----------



## lauriech

Anyone know the best place to buy a babyhawk in the uk?


----------



## mommyof3co

Sorry don't know, but from the babyhawk website they do ship internationally, I think I'd do that so I could still design my own instead of buying an instock from someone.


----------



## lauriech

The shipping looked quite expensive but I'd defo prefer to design my own...they look lush!

x


----------



## Tezzy

my new moby came today :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

What do you think of it hun? Ease of use, looks etc?

x


----------



## Tezzy

its just a black one.. ill post piccys 2moro with ffion if you like *shes 13 months now so you can see how it can handle a toddler*


----------



## butrfly

Tezzy said:


> my new moby came today :happydance:

:happydance: (i had two sent at one time so i have a spare one. it's very difficult to have them shipped to Indonesia.)


----------



## amelia222

I have a moby and love it, it makes it feel like I'm carrying a lot less than 13 lb! The only problem is we both get too warm with it in this heat (it's been over 35 for a week now). I also just ordered a mai tei and my Aunt bought me a ergo but I won't have either for a few weeks still.


----------



## lauriech

Tezzy said:


> its just a black one.. ill post piccys 2moro with ffion if you like *shes 13 months now so you can see how it can handle a toddler*

That'd be fab hun! Really would like to see as my LO is big already (as long as you don't mind?). Where did you order it from?

x


----------



## Tezzy

i bought it from the sell&buy section on here... sorry i forgot to take a photo today :dohh: will do it 2moro!


----------



## lauriech

Have you managed to take a photo yet hun?

I still haven't decided what to get :dohh: I'm useless at making decisions!!!

x


----------



## Tezzy

:dohh: i completely forgot! ill do one 2moro morning i promise!


----------



## lauriech

No worries hun - when you have time! :thumbup: x


----------



## Missy

I have three carriers (greedy I know): A Tomy upright style, a ring sling and just arrived a Moby wrap. I like them all but the Moby is current favourite. Thing is, my LO seems to get agitated in all of them. No more so than she would if she was 'free' as she can be a little whingey generally! lol, but I was kind of expecting that she would be all chilled and loving the wearing thing so it's a bit disappointing cos I feel like she doesn't want to be cuddled up to me :cry: Am I being silly? Are other babies a bit resistant to being worn sometimes? I want to keep using the slings especially when we're out and about on buses or with the dog etc. but I want her to enjoy it. To be honest she even cries in the moving pram if she's in that mood so I don't think that the slings actually cause her to be fretful but they don't chill her out as much as I expected either. Any opinions please??


----------



## amelia222

I wouldn't worry too much as long as you know she isn't being pinched by it or getting too hot. Alice is usually happy in her moby but she doesn't like the sling too much because her legs are tucked up in it. Have you tried different holds in the moby? From about 1 month Alice was trying to stand up in it so I switched her to having her legs hanging out and she liked it much better. Alice hates going in the stroller too, every time she just screams til I pick her up.


----------



## Tezzy

ffion is just napping.. will take a photo when she wakes up :thumbup:


----------



## Tezzy

piccys.. excuse me looking like sh*t :rofl:

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_4237.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_4238.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

my moby arrived this morning.... I AM IN LOVE!!!!!!!!! i got the daisy print one !! daisy loves it too i tried it (and her) on n she fell asleep in it for 2 hours!!!!! 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzy

ooooooooh we want piccys!


----------



## saraendepity

just uploading....... ffion loos soo happy in her moby and soo gorgeous!!

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzy

as shes gettin older shes gettin less patient with it.. im gonna hate the day she decides she doesnt want to be worn any more :(


----------



## saraendepity

here you go girlies....
dont think she was in it right but she looked soo snug i didnt wana disturb her!!! 


https://i830.photobucket.com/albums/zz226/daisygracelawson/DSC01034.jpg
https://i830.photobucket.com/albums/zz226/daisygracelawson/DSC01030.jpg

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzy

aw wow thats GORGEOUS! Daisy looks so cosy in it! :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

Awww Ffion and Daisy look gorgeous in their Moby's!!!!

Are they easy to put on? They look complicated? :shrug:

Missy - I couldn't get my LO to go in a sling carrier when he was a newborn so gave up for a while but he loved his Baby Bjorn carrier untikl he outgrew it :cry:

xxx


----------



## Tezzy

no its not difficult at all and also the wraps come with a booklet with detailed photos and instructions on how to put your baby in all the different positions


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> Awww Ffion and Daisy look gorgeous in their Moby's!!!!
> 
> Are they easy to put on? They look complicated? :shrug:
> 
> Missy - I couldn't get my LO to go in a sling carrier when he was a newborn so gave up for a while but he loved his Baby Bjorn carrier untikl he outgrew it :cry:
> 
> xxx

thanks!! 

that was the first time i put mine on n i managed no prob n daisy stayed in it for about 2 hours!!!! i expected it to be soo complicated but it was easy !! 
felt very secure n didnt hurt or pull my back at all !!! i am vvv impressed 

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

I've got to buy one now girls - I keep putting it off!!!!!


----------



## Tezzy

go on! do it!


----------



## lauriech

Definately a Moby? Or shall I try a BabyHawk? Gotta think of LO's weight!

x


----------



## saraendepity

personally i'd say go for the moby but i havent even looked at the baby hawk...off to do that now!!

sara

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

ooh i like the look of the hawk... might have to pursuade oh to let me have one too!!

i can only speak from my (small)experience of the moby n it is fab n feels very secure!

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

I love the look of the Moby but it just looks too complicated for me - I like things simple :blush:

What I mean is, if I need to get LO out of the car quickly and 'pop' him into the carrier rather than the whole performance of getting the pushchair out, I don't want to be standing by the car at the side of the road faffing with a wrap...iykwim?? :wacko:

I can't decide....

I like this one too but a couple of girls said they didn't like the look of it the other day... https://www.bigmamaslings.co.uk/zen-cart/patapum-baby-carrier-p-431.html

I don't think you can have LO facing out either which I want to be able to do...can you with a Moby? Mind you, not sure you can with a Hawk either??? :shrug:

Off to look again........


----------



## Tezzy

i had a hawk.. DH carried Rhys in it intil he was 2.. BUT rhys only weighs 22lb


----------



## lauriech

Tezzy said:


> i had a hawk.. DH carried Rhys in it intil he was 2.. BUT rhys only weighs 22lb


What did you think to the Hawk?


----------



## Tezzy

i loved it, i had that as my first carrier, i then bought 2 mei tais and a pink non branded wrap, 2 pouch slings and eventually 2 moby wraps.

ok.. im an addict maybe.... :blush:


----------



## lauriech

We have our first Baby Wearing addict!!!!!!! :thumbup: You're the Jacqui of baby wearing, he he!!!!!

So you're the person in the know then!! :thumbup:

x


----------



## lauriech

......just thought, that doesn't actually tell me which is the best to go for :dohh:


----------



## Tezzy

yeah ive been baby wearing since day 1 :thumbup: ive tried nearly every type of carrier/sling/wrap and the ones i havent tried my friend has :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Right ok then..... these are my requirements....

* Front & Rear Facing (worn on front)
* Max Weight heavy as LO already weighs 23lbs
* Easy to use

I think that's it really! I thought there was more to my list!!!! Oh yeah, I need it quick as my pushchair is for sale AGAIN! And it ends on ebay tomorrow! I didn't tell you, I'm a pushchair addict :blush:


----------



## Tezzy

ok for wearing 'front facing' on the front i would say a moby is better.. i always kind of struggled with rhys forward facing in the soft carriers (mei tais/babyhawks) as the top rounded bit had to be bent down and arghh it just p*ssed me off sometimes when i wouldnt stay in the right position. plus rhys' legs seemed to be in a bit of a funny position. whereas front facing in the moby is easy as pie :thumbup:

for weight i think the soft carriers (mei tai and babyhawk) are better.. ive noticed when ffion is in the moby sometimes it can start to sag under the weight and needs readjusting. admitedly the soft carriers do this too but they are WAY easier to adjust whilst baby is still actually in the carrier. much less hastle.

for ease of use im gonna have to say soft carriers too. the wraps are a little bit of a faff when you first get them and youre trying to figure out how to put it on etc. it takes me roughly 2mins to put on a wrap (before putting baby in) but it takes me 30seconds to put the soft carrier on. may not sound like a big time difference but it is when youre rushing to get out the door :thumbup:

for comfort (baby AND mum) i would say a wrap definetly.. its soooo comfy to wear.. ffion just passes out as soon as i put her in :rofl:

i know ive prob left you all confused. i think personally.. as a first time baby wearer you may get on with a soft carrier better :blush:


----------



## lauriech

Oh - I knew you'd end up giving me the pro's and con's of both!! Which is what I needed :thumbup: but i'm so indecisive :dohh:

Off again for another look................!


----------



## Tezzy

how about you buy both and the one you like the least i will buy from you :thumbup:


----------



## lauriech

But what if I like the Hawk, then you'd end up with two Moby's?

x


----------



## Tezzy

pmsl.. i already have 2 mobys... :rofl: i have 2 kids dont forget.. and i like to swap and change colours!


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Tezzy said:


> pmsl.. i already have 2 mobys... :rofl: i have 2 kids dont forget.. and i like to swap and change colours!

:rofl: So just in case...what is the other colour you have? I quite fancy the turquoise UV one...nice for summer? And what colours do you have in the Moby? 

x


----------



## Tezzy

i have black Moby and i have a red MobyD which is red with a stripy panel across the front


----------



## Tezzy

https://www.sobebabies.com/shop/images/attributes/moby-d-wrap-carrier-stripe-red-swatch.jpg


----------



## lauriech

Ok, I was thinking chocolate or turquoise! Anyway hun - it's a lovely gesture but I wouldn't expect you to do that....thank you though, it's very kind!

Just off to bath Deri - brb! x


----------



## Tezzy

youd just be feeding my addiction :D

if you do buy one and dont like it i will buy it off you! i love the look of the turqoise one!


----------



## mommyof3co

Ffion and daisy look so comfy!!!! I seriously could never get my wrap right, I didn't understand the stupid thing, I got really frustrated lol. But they do look so comfy. I have the BH and I LOVE it!!!! I think my favorite thing is that I can put him on my back, it's really easy to carry him there and I can get so much done that way


----------



## lauriech

This is a concern of mine Mo3 but until you try, you don't know!

x


----------



## lauriech

Right, just had a look at You Tube for 'how to' and it looks fairly easy (once you get used to it I guess!). I'm getting the feeling that I may be ordering a couple here!!!!! Just won't be telling OH until he sees them! :blush:

Thanks for your help Tezzy - you're a star! If I don't get on with a Moby or other, you'll be the first to know so you can have first dibs!!!

Now just to decide on colours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## mommyof3co

Yep, mine wasn't a moby though, maybe their instructions are easier


----------



## Tezzy

:happydance:


----------



## lauriech

Think I'm going to start with a Moby and maybe another soft carrier :blush:.........now, what colours........................we could be here all night!!!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## Tezzy

wohhoo i love the turquise one!


----------



## lauriech

Not gonna tell OH but think I'm going to get the Moby UV in turquoise and the Patapum, probably in black! 

Just been reading the reviews on the Patapum and they look good :thumbup:


----------



## Tezzy

woohoooOooo!


----------



## lauriech

I am soooo gonna be in trouble when he finds out (even though I'm paying) - he's gonna go nuts!!!!! I guess I could say I'm not gonna have a pushchair and have these instead?! :shrug: Yeah right!!!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## lauriech

Oh no - I just found them in more colours...

https://www.slumber-roo.co.uk/catalog.php?category=19

What now........? :shrug: :dohh:


----------



## Tezzy

lol maybe he'll be fine with it... mine just ignores all my new ones :rofl:

he picked up the packaging to the one i bought last week and said 'what came in this' i was like '.....erm :blush: moby wrap:


----------



## lauriech

:rofl: LMAO!!!!!!!!!! At least he didn't go into one - mine will kill me as I also have a cloth nappy obsession atm that he is not happy about! And I need to chose a new one-piece folding pushchair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does your OH not mind you buying all different carriers?

x


----------



## Tezzy

no not really because he wears the kids too :thumbup: i love us both going around town/the zoo or something and we're both wearing the kids :cloud9:


----------



## Missy

Mummyof3co and Tezzy...off topic but I notice both your kids sign. Is that cos they or someone in the famiy is hearing impaired or just because you wanted them to learn? Just interested because I did BSL1. BSL 2 was much harder and I wasn't able to complete it because of work commitments etc. but I'd love to take it up again.


----------



## lauriech

Oh that's fab hun - my OH loves carrying (wearing - gotta get used to the lingo) Deri too but so do I so we have to take it in turns as we only have Deri atm!

What d'you think to the Pikkolo carrier?

x


----------



## Tezzy

no i do it because rhys was getting very frustrated and temper tantrums etc.. signing made it easier to communicate.. he really took to it and signs everything !

in the baby section there is a HUGE thread about my baby signing journey.. called 'ask a mum who uses BABY SIGNING' check it out! :thumbup:


----------



## Tezzy

the pikkalo looks lovely! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## Missy

Oh OK cool. I'll have a read. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Tezzy

heres the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/155807-ask-mum-uses-baby-signing-5-12th-july.html


----------



## lauriech

Now I can't decide again! :dohh:

I'd like Deri to learn to baby sign too - will have a look tomorrow as I'm off to bed cos I'm sooo shattered (Deri isn't sleeping well atm).

Thank you for your help Tez - catch up soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzy

night night xxx


----------



## Missy

Thanks Tezzy. I just read through it. Very interesting! :thumbup:


----------



## amelia222

I just ordered this https://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=28457556 !!!! It is like a babyhawk but about 1/2 the price :D I really wanted a mei tai in addition to my moby, pouch sling, and ergo :blush: but I just couldn't justify spending over $100 so I searched and these were the cheapest that looked well made and had good reviews. It should be here in about 10 days so I will let you know how I like it then.


----------



## mommyof3co

That is really cute!!! Can't wait to see pics, hope you like it!


----------



## saraendepity

oh no thats gorgeous!! make sure you update with pics..i might just have to have one of those!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## butrfly

i had to look, too. too cute!


----------



## Tezzy

oooh gorgeous!


----------



## lauriech

Back to the search again Tez! :thumbup:

Amelia - what a bargain...lovely carrier! x


----------



## Tezzy

i really want to buy more now :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Go on.......! :D

You never know, you may end up with one from me as well!

This natural parenting section I thought was meant to be about 'natural parenting' but all we seem to do is encourage each other to spend ££££££ :rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

pmsl yeah!

i want you to buy 2 so i can have one :rofl:

youd prob end up keeping both though!!!!!!!


----------



## lauriech

Well, thing is, I know I shouldn't buy two as it's just not necessary BUT I need to try a couple and see!

I will keep you posted as to what I order but I think I'll get a Moby...was thinking of black to start with as it's practical (my Baby Bjorn was black) but I thought if I buy a different one in black that OH can use then I can have a nice coloured one too! :D


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...quick question, can you buy these in shops anywhere or is it Internet only for these lovely carriers?

x


----------



## Tezzy

ive always got mine from the net


----------



## lauriech

Thanks! I'm just being impatient - I want one now!!!!

I've found both on one site but they state that espcially in school holidays they might not get posted straight away :cry:

I keep thinking I should buy one in black to be practical as well but I like the colours! :D


----------



## Tezzy

cant u find one with next day delivery?

would you like me to send you one of mine to try out?


----------



## lauriech

Awww love you that's so sweet but don't be silly! I'll keep searching!!! Thank you though! :hugs:

Did you order a doll carrier for Ffion?

x


----------



## Tezzy

not yet but i will do... i want it for christmas for her!

i would send you my black wrap if youd like to try it! as long as you return it to me


----------



## lauriech

What a lovely Christmas pressie!! :D If I had a little girl I'd get one...they're fab!

Honestly hun, I'll find a site who post them out tomorrow it's fine! :thumbup: (and if I was to borrow, of course I'd have sent it back!!!)


----------



## Tezzy

we're gettin her a bunch of dolls stuff for christmas (shell be 18mo) so i thought it would be fab to get her a carrier too :)


----------



## lauriech

She'll absolutely love it!!!!!!!!!!! :D Wish it was me and my second Christmas again!!! :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Found this one too....https://www.slumber-roo.co.uk/catalog.php?category=47

x


----------



## lauriech

I've finally ordered the Moby UV Wrap in Turquoise!!! Hopefully I'll get it by Tuesday (PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!) :thumbup:


----------



## Tezzy

WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

piccys please when it arrives!


----------



## lauriech

Of course! Will order another but might wait til the Moby arrives to see how I get on first!

Did you look at that doll carrier?

x


----------



## Tezzy

yeah ive bookmarked the page :thumbup:


----------



## lauriech

:hugs: Brill! Thanks for all your help hun xxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Still no carriers yet :cry:

Think I forgot to say I also ordered a Patapum carrier in Khaki Sunday night too :thumbup:

Come on Royal Mail................................:headspin: I'm getting bored of waiting!


----------



## Tezzy

im so excited for you!


----------



## lauriech

Thanks hun - can't wait to take LO out in one...wish they'd hurry up....even just so I can wear him around the house :D


----------



## mommyof3co

I hope it gets there soon!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## lauriech

I hope they hurry up too - I'm getting so impatient!

I will try my best with pics (OH isn't the best with the camera...will set mine up on the tripod if I can and do it that way).....:thumbup:


----------



## lauriech

I meant to say Mo3 - I may still get a Baby Hawk too (just couldn't decide on print, I'm so indecisive!)....

There's so many lovely carriers to choose from! :D


----------



## mommyof3co

Haha it took me forever to decide on one, and then I ended up getting a pretty basic one thinking if I have a girl ever I'd use it for her too..but yeah right if I have another and it's a girl I'm def ordering a more girly print


----------



## lauriech

They're here, they're here!!!!!!! :winkwink:

They both came in the post today :happydance:

The Moby is more comfy than the Patapum but I think the Patapum is more 'manly' so will tell OH it's a pressie for him!! :thumbup:

I now wish I'd bought a sling in black to 'match' anything you're wearing but I LOVE the turquoise...very summery!

I will take pics when I'm not looking so rough....Deri is not sleeping well at all at the moment :dohh:

x


----------



## Tezzy

WOOHOO! im glad you like it.. i have a black one which i will use for winter mostly.. i love bright colours in the summer!


----------



## lauriech

Think I might buy a black one for the autumn/winter time! The turquoise is so lovely and bright for summer, not that we have one in the UK :dohh: The sun is shining today though!

They're so comfy aren't they! I expected it to be really hard to put on and it wasn't at all...just think I need to make it a bit neater when doing it!

x


----------



## Tezzy

:happydance: really glad you like it :D


----------



## lauriech

Thank you for all your help! You're a star :D

Are you buying anymore?

x


----------



## amelia222

Yay!!! Now we need pics!


----------



## saraendepity

:wohoo: cant wait for piccies!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

you don't wanna see a very sleep deprived me today!! :rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

lauriech said:


> Thank you for all your help! You're a star :D
> 
> Are you buying anymore?
> 
> x


maybe :thumbup:

dont be silly.. post piccys!


----------



## lauriech

I'll try and get OH to take pics later...if not in the next few days!

x


----------



## Tezzy

you dont want to see my angry face do you??


----------



## Tezzy

:growlmad:


----------



## saraendepity

lol.........

starts chant.......

piccie
piccie
piccie
piccie


----------



## butrfly

congratulations on your moby! very nice, isn't it? :D


----------



## lauriech

LOL! I'll do my best, ok! 

Just popping out so will use a carrier...but which one....hmmmm...decisions decisions!!! :dohh:

If I can, I'll take a piccy! :D

x


----------



## lauriech

Tezzy...do you find the Moby or soft carriers more comfy?

I just used the Patapum to take Deri out and after a while my shoulders started to ache (although I was carrying a heavy shopping basket round too!).

x


----------



## Tezzy

moby for ffion and soft carrier for rhys!


----------



## lauriech

Ok....*PLEASE* excuse how awful I look and how much worse OH makes me look with the camera!!!!!

I'm not happy about this but I guess I owe you :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

:wohoo: you dont look awful!!!! i luuurrve that colour moby its just gawjus!!!! i'm very jealous!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzy

:headspin:

wonderful!!


----------



## saraendepity

i love it how youre trying to hide behind deri!!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

I love the colour of your moby! I have a pale green one. I really really want a babyhawk next.


----------



## scatterpatch

Loving the colour it really suits you !


----------



## mommyof3co

Love the color!!!


----------



## Missy

Yes gorgeous colour. I just got my Moby and I LOVE it!!! :)


----------



## lauriech

Thanks girls :D

I'm really pleased with it! I took Deri out in the Patapum earlier and got on well but my shoulders started to ache after a while. OH tried it on and seemed to really like it so I'll kind of make that 'his' carrier!!

We went for a walk after dinner and I put Deri in the Moby and it was soooo comfy on my shoulders and back :happydance: I am really pleased with it! I may have to get one in a more 'sensible' colour too I think. The only thing is fiddling about to get LO in...fine in front of a mirror but if you're out and about I imagine it's a bit harder :shrug:

I also want a Baby Hawk to try! :thumbup:

And btw, that pic is awful...sleep deprivation is a horrible thing!!! :blush:


----------

